# Late 70's Fender Princeton Reverb? What's a reasonable price?



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

What's a reasonable price for a Princeton Reverb silverface from the late 70s? It's supposed to be all original, ok cosmetics for its age but the tremolo doesn't quite work perfectly (I don't care). Reverb is fine. No footswitch. The guy wants $950 but I think it's negotiable. I found a price guide online that gives a very wide range ($750-1200 or something).


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Imo, a late 70's PR in the condition you've described is worth $400-$450 tops. I sold a clean as they come 78 PR with original cover and new tubes for $650, 2 years ago. I just recently picked up a 70 Princeton in excellent condition for 5 bones. If you have that much to spend, trust me wait it out you will find one in much better condition for that price. A member had a pristine blackface 64 PR a while back for $900 for example.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

those prices sound a little lower than the average I have seen. But $950 is too high.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/msg/530514403.html

It's not in your area but I thought you should see it. There definitely are people who are asking for less for one in good condition.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Now I would pay the $800 for that 68 if the rest of the amp looked as good as that small shot.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I own a 68' Non-reverb and a 79' Reverb. I'd say that $950 for a late 70's is high but it should definitely fetch $700 to $750.

IMHO the Princetons are some of the sweetest sounding amps ever produced - and point-to-point as well.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

There are deals out there if you hunt though. If you are looking for one in less than pristine condition especially.

I got my 1968 for $600 (including shipping from the states). The chassis and guts had been perfectly maintained, but the cabinet was in rough shape, and the original baffle was gone to make room for a 12" speaker. IMO Princeton Reverb's with a 12" speaker are heaven anyway. A 1968 is not a collector's piece or anything anyway, so it's fine by me.

But ya, $800 for a 68' is not bad. With ones as early as the 68' they are the exact same as a Blackface circuit wise anyway.

If you scrounge around some of the US Fender forums and put up a WTB ad (which is what I did) I am betting you could find some kind of deal though. There is just a lot more of these amps in the States.


----------

